# Torino - Inter: 0-2



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Forza Toro!


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

2 secco. Almeno spero...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Braveheart in panca,gioca Uesli dietro Milingo.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter non fa bottino pieno. Questi son carichi a mille.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Sperando nell'unica gioia del weekend...


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2012)

Prima di leggere la formazione (difesa a livello della nostra) prevedevo una goleada


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Easy win per l'inder


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

Ventura è un'altro allenatore molto bravo.
Gioca con 4 punte e ha una fase difensiva, sopratutto di non possesso, veramente buona.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Milito al primo tiro gol


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Gran gol di milito!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

gol ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gazzi cosa faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

El Principeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Scontato, 1 tiro 1 gol, palla presa perfettamente di controbalzo


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ad avercelo uno come Milito


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

Sei incontentabile, abbiamo Pazzini che ne fa tre, ha la media di un gol a partita.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sei incontentabile, abbiamo Pazzini che ne fa tre, ha la media di un gol a partita.



Ed è pure più giovane di 5 anni


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

che fallaccio bianchi


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Come ha segnato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

fine primo tempo se gazzi non gli passava il pallone sarebbe finito il primo tempo 0-0, il pareggio sarebbe piu giusto il torino mi piace


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Peccato non meritava di essere sotto il Toro anche se con gente come Gazzi il pericolo è sempre dietro l'angolo, me lo ricordo quanto era scarso già alla Reggina...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Il Torino gioca molto bene,dovrebbe essere solo piu' concreto.Di fatto come palla gol delle 2 squadra conto solo il gol di Milito!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Lampo di Milito poi nulla di che, il Toro non gioca male anzi, se ci credono possono pareggiarla.


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Poteva finire 0-0 almeno se non era per quell'errore


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Bianchi comunque potrebbe variare ogni tanto il repertorio al posto di allungare sempre la palla di prima


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Dai ormai non mi sembra il caso di sput*anare una schedina, che vincano sti lesi e stop...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

l'inter anch'essa non è una squadra molto competitiva,solo che è forte davanti,dietro una chiavica,buona a centrocampo.Si gioca il 3° posto con la lazio!


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Gioca il Toro...


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Ah Cambiasso xD


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

stasera il torino pochissima roba in porta,che fortuna bianchi gliel'ha buttato addosso


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Probabilmente vinceranno anche questa, avranno sei punti in classifica, però noi pur non giocando, non giochiamo peggio di loro. Scusate il gioco di parole. 
Poi per carità, l’importante è portare a casa i tre punti, solo che credo arriveranno anche le partite in cui pagherai certe mancanze.


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Il Toro merita il pareggio


----------



## raducioiu (16 Settembre 2012)

Gli attaccanti del Torino sono troppo scarsi.


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2012)

goal di antonio


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Cassano...


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Cassano -.-, ... 2-0 che fortuna


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Dai Ogbonna vieni da noi, cosa ci sta a fare al Toro


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbero essere felici gli interisti dai, due tiri due gol.


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

E noi lo abbiamo venduto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Game Over a Torino


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo venduto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Game Over a Torino



come se un morto che cammina in campo potrebbe risollevare le sorti di questo milan


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto il risultato, ma come gioco anche loro non scherzano 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ReyMilan ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo venduto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Game Over a Torino



Noi lo abbiamo venduto...si ma forse dimentichi il perchè 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Dai Ogbonna vieni da noi, cosa ci sta a fare al Toro



A me piace tantissimo. Magari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

ma dove vogliono andare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

I gol di Cuore di Drago non mi innervosiscono,anche quando arrivò da noi fece bene.
Tanto prima o poi finirà come al solito per litigare con qualcuno e farsi cacciare.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Due tiri e due goal. La differenza tra noi e loro è che a loro è andata bene, a noi ha detto male.

Ma come gioco siamo li, senza idee nessuna delle due squadre.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> E noi lo abbiamo venduto



a me manca ibra, altro che sta capra ignorante.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi interessa dire solo una cosa: Ranocchia non è scarso e,visto anche il livello dei difensori italiani,è anche da nazionale,mi sembra oggettivo......


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Non meritavano di vincere, ma i grandi attaccanti servono a questo: a farti vincere partite che, al massimo, potevi sperare di pareggiare.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2012)

Han giocato male,ma vinto grazie a 2 lampi!


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mi interessa dire solo una cosa: Ranocchia non è scarso e,visto anche il livello dei difensori italiani,è anche da nazionale,mi sembra oggettivo......



il ranocchia di oggi deve fare il titolare nella nazionale, io spero insieme ad acerbi se si conferma anche lui ma credo che brandelli farà giocare sempre barzagli bonucci pure se sono scarsi e lo fanno vedere ogni partita


----------



## S T B (17 Settembre 2012)

partita mediocre da quanto ho visto da ambo le parti. Se anche il milan avesse uno forte forte là davanti si vincerebbe diverse partite in più, lo scudetto no, ma alcune partite in più si e invece...


----------



## Vinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il ranocchia di oggi deve fare il titolare nella nazionale, io spero insieme ad acerbi se si conferma anche lui ma credo che brandelli farà giocare sempre barzagli bonucci pure se sono scarsi e lo fanno vedere ogni partita



Acerbi ha giocato bene *una *partita


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Due tiri e due goal. La differenza tra noi e loro è che a loro è andata bene, a noi ha detto male.
> 
> Ma come gioco siamo li, senza idee nessuna delle due squadre.




Ma infatti anche stramaccioni e' un mediocre, il punto e' che allergia lo e' ancora di piu' dato che ne ha prese 4 dall'inter piu' scarsa del dopo-calciopoli.


Stramaccioni se non altro e' piu' convinto di allegri nell'essere un buon allenatore.

Pescaraa-Inter , inquadrano stramaccioni sorridente (sorride appositamente per far vedere che e' un tipo sicuro non perche' lo e' davvero). Allegri pensa di essere un buon allenatore perche' ha vinto uno scudetto che stava per perdere tra le altre cose e perche' fester lo incanta con la storiella che ha fatto piu' punti di tutti indue anni.


La realta' mi pare molto chiara ne' il primo ne' tantomeno il secondo sondue grandi allenatori.
Quando verrano esonerati alleneranno squadre del calibro della lazio,fiorentina, roma,udinese etc..


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2012)

Il panzone dopo due settimane di lavoro (?) speravo avesse un epsilon di mobilità invece ****.......una SALSICCIA semovente,sembra gia essere in sintonia col kebab pelato


----------



## tamba84 (17 Settembre 2012)

l'inter ha speso bene e ora i risultati si vedono.

dovremmo imparare qualcosa!


----------



## Marilson (17 Settembre 2012)

hanno fatto veramente il compitino ieri, il Toro nei primi 20 minuti si era mosso molto bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter è scarsa, mettiamola così, però può cercare risultati importanti poiché gioca a calcio.
La nostra situazione è diversa, perché noi siamo scarsi ma non giochiamo assolutamente a calcio, scendiamo in campo e diamo calci al pallone a caso, a come va va.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2012)

Continuo a pensare che aprire il topic delle partite dell'Inter PRIMA della partita sia un MALE.
C'è il topic LIVE della giornata di campionato d'altronde.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Oh ma avete la fissa del bel giuoco comunque! L'Inter gioca male e vince. Una volta si diceva che era un bene perché la squadra dimostra maturità. Ora invece si pensa al bel giuoco. Se non vinci col bel giuoco non meriti di vincere. Bah, sarà......

Per me l'Inter deve ancora lavorare molto... ma è coperta in tutti i ruoli e bene, e ha tanti giocatori di qualità.


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mi interessa dire solo una cosa: Ranocchia non è scarso e,visto anche il livello dei difensori italiani,è anche da nazionale,mi sembra oggettivo......



è mille volte meglio di qualsiasi centrale preso a caso della rube e ovviamente dei nostri, ma questo non c'era bisogno di precisarlo


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Barzagli si e' rivelato un ottimo difensore invece, non mi pare sia tanto scarso.

Ad oggi credo che sia il difensore piu' forte della A insieme a Danilo


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma noi non siamo né particolarmente forti né giochiamo bene....però però....raga,onestamente,vedo _qualcosa_ a differenza del Milan.......


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Qualche giocatore piu' bravo..Sneijder,Milito,Handanovic,Guarin,Palacio


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma noi non siamo né particolarmente forti né giochiamo bene....però però....raga,onestamente,vedo _qualcosa_ a differenza del Milan.......



I 40 mln spesi nel calciomercato ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

P.s. smettila di trollare


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> *I 40 mln spesi nel calciomercato ?*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> P.s. smettila di trollare



Ma dove? 

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/notizie/2012-09-02/calciomercato-2012-numeri-nuovi-152703.shtml?uuid=AbjNUQXG&p=2


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dove?
> 
> http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/notizie/2012-09-02/calciomercato-2012-numeri-nuovi-152703.shtml?uuid=AbjNUQXG&p=2



Rotfl ma guarin che avete riscattato quest'anno a 11 mln tipo dov'è in quella lista ? 

Guarin 11 mln, handanovic 11 mln, palacio 10 mln, pereira (nella lista non c'è, è un fantasma ?) 12 mln. Soldi avete preso 4 per maicon e 7 per pazzini. Rimangono una 30 di milioni spesi per il calciomercato, contro i nostri 0 euri praticamente. Se non per el sharaawy e de jong. Ah, e pazzini. Oltre al fatto che noi abbiam ceduto due big enormi, voi avete ceduto un ubriacone a fine carriera, un portiere in fase calantissima, un attaccante che non segnava più.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Rotfl ma guarin che avete riscattato quest'anno a 11 mln tipo dov'è in quella lista ?
> 
> Guarin 11 mln, handanovic 11 mln, palacio 10 mln, pereira (nella lista non c'è, è un fantasma ?) 12 mln. Soldi avete preso 4 per maicon e 7 per pazzini. Rimangono una 30 di milioni spesi per il calciomercato, contro i nostri 0 euri praticamente. Se non per el sharaawy e de jong. Ah, e pazzini. Oltre al fatto che noi abbiam ceduto due big enormi, voi avete ceduto un ubriacone a fine carriera, un portiere in fase calantissima, un attaccante che non segnava più.



Con il risparmio ingaggi l'Inter in pratica si è autofinanziata


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Acerbi ha giocato bene *una *partita



parlo in prospettiva futura ma anche nell'immediato, acerbi è un buonissimo giocatore e in italia c'è carenza in quel ruolo


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con il risparmio ingaggi l'Inter in pratica si è autofinanziata



Ah si perchè gli ingaggi risparmiati sono soldi presi subito, mica da considerare in tempi medio lunghi  poi anche se vi siete auto finanziati, fatto sta che avete speso molto più del milan. E quindi è normale che ci sia una disparità.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Rotfl ma guarin che avete riscattato quest'anno a 11 mln tipo dov'è in quella lista ?
> 
> Guarin 11 mln, handanovic 11 mln, palacio 10 mln, pereira (nella lista non c'è, è un fantasma ?) 12 mln. Soldi avete preso 4 per maicon e 7 per pazzini. *Rimangono una 30 di milioni* spesi per il calciomercato, contro i nostri 0 euri praticamente. Se non per el sharaawy e de jong. Ah, e pazzini. Oltre al fatto che noi abbiam ceduto due big enormi, voi avete ceduto un ubriacone a fine carriera, un portiere in fase calantissima, un attaccante che non segnava più.



Guarin riscattato con il ricavo della cessione di Motta, quindi 11,5, 3 milioni dal riscatto di Viviano, 7,5 dal riscatto di Pandev, 6 milioni da Castaignos.


----------



## Vinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Sono riusciti a dare via Motta a 11,5? Stighez!
Comunque nel derby prenderemo un'asfaltata epica: noi non la buttiamo dentro, a meno che il portiere non paperi qualcosa. Questi, appena hanno un'occasione la mettono dentro... e con la difesa che abbiamo, mi sa che ci banchetteranno.


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guarin riscattato con il ricavo della cessione di Motta, quindi 11,5, 3 milioni dal riscatto di Viviano, 7,5 dal riscatto di Pandev, 6 milioni da Castaignos.



Giusto anche viviano pandev e castaignos,m'ero scordato. Rimane però il fatto che si sono rinforzati più di noi e spendendo più di noi, prendendo MOLTO meno dalle cessioni


----------



## pennyhill (17 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Giusto anche viviano pandev e castaignos,m'ero scordato. Rimane però il fatto che si sono rinforzati più di noi e spendendo più di noi, prendendo MOLTO meno dalle cessioni



Come ho sempre detto il 99% delle società italiane fa il mercato con i soldi delle cessioni, il Milan non ha voluto reinvestire, pazienza.


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto il 99% delle società italiane fa il mercato con i soldi delle cessioni, il Milan non ha voluto reinvestire, pazienza.



Et voilà la differenza tra noi e l'inter. Mica per merito loro eh, o meglio, solo in un certo senso.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ah si perchè gli ingaggi risparmiati sono soldi presi subito, mica da considerare in tempi medio lunghi  poi anche se vi siete auto finanziati, fatto sta che avete speso molto più del milan. E quindi è normale che ci sia una disparità.




Non dubito che il Milan sia stata la squadra più _virtuosa_..... ma l'idea che fai passare tu di Inter spendacciona è imho discutibile.....l'Inter è in ridimensionamento da almeno un anno e mezzo,se dai via giocatori come Eto'o,Motta,Maicon,JC con i loro ingaggi di cosa stiamo parlando?L'Inter quest'anno ha speso (in parte male) perché si sta liberando da un po' di tempo di ingaggi pesanti.Insomma,fate bene voi milanisti a lamentarvi,ma voi state passando quello che abbiamo passato noi l'estate scorsa: un'aria di sbaraccamento e disillusione pazzesca,noi quest'anno siamo più tranquilli/rassegnati perché più _abituati_


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Spendacciona no, che abbia speso molto più in % delle cessioni rispetto a noi si, e per questo tu ci vedi qualcosa in più, è quello. Mica lo strama o altro.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Anche nell'Inter, la mano dell'allenatore si vede ben poco. Infatti han vinto le due individualità.

Probabilmente, a livello di rosa, siete messi leggermente meglio, ma siamo li li.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Anche nell'Inter, la mano dell'allenatore si vede ben poco. Infatti han vinto le due individualità.
> 
> Probabilmente, a livello di rosa, siete messi leggermente meglio, ma siamo li li.



a me l'inter mi è sembrata una squadra molto in difficoltà, il milan ha altri problemi che non riguardano solo l'aspetto tecnico, con un po di fortuna si può ritrovare l'entusiasmo e fare bene, l'inter ha difetti strutturali a centrocampo manca qualcosa soprattutto ma è solo una mia impressione


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

l inter provinciale.......il Toro grande squadra!!


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> l inter provinciale.......il Toro grande squadra!!



Non è mica un'offesa


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

non volevo insultare semplicemente sottolineare che l inter è sempre stata una squadra provinciale, mentre il Torino rappresenta per molti un punto di riferimento del calcio Italiano!!


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2012)

Il Toro di Radice non me lo ricordo
Quello di Mondonico (il secondo più grande del dopo Superga) non era esattamente calcio spettacolo


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

Lollo non voglio discutere con te e neppure sembrare ineducato......

il mio è puramente una riflessione di quello che mi comunica......

a Torino che è una delle città più grosse ed importanti d' Italia da sempre il Toro trasmette una passione infinita nei suoi tifosi!!
tutto quello che rappresenta la curva Maratona e lo spirito Torinista sono altamente nobili anche in un calcio moderno come quello di oggi!!


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> Lollo non voglio discutere con te e neppure sembrare ineducato......
> 
> il mio è puramente una riflessione di quello che mi comunica......
> 
> ...




Uh,ma certamente,in quel senso li.....

Hanno una storia tragica che crea empatia,sono il Liverpool italiano


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Settembre 2012)

Anche voi avete una storia tragica !


----------



## Maverick (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Rotfl ma guarin che avete riscattato quest'anno a 11 mln tipo dov'è in quella lista ?
> 
> Guarin 11 mln, handanovic 11 mln, palacio 10 mln, pereira (nella lista non c'è, è un fantasma ?) 12 mln. Soldi avete preso 4 per maicon e 7 per pazzini. Rimangono una 30 di milioni spesi per il calciomercato, contro i nostri 0 euri praticamente. Se non per el sharaawy e de jong. Ah, e pazzini. Oltre al fatto che noi abbiam ceduto due big enormi, voi avete ceduto un ubriacone a fine carriera, un portiere in fase calantissima, un attaccante che non segnava più.






ACQUISTI

Palacio (Genoa): 11 milioni (inserita nel bilancio chiuso al 30 giugno)

Guarin (Porto), centrocampista: 11 milioni (inserita nel bilancio chiuso al 30 giugno)

Coutinho (Espanyol), attaccante: fine prestito

Belec (Crotone), portiere: fine prestito

Jonathan (Parma), difensore: fine prestito

Mariga (Parma), centrocampista: fine prestito

Bardi (Livorno), portiere: 2 milioni

Handanovic (Udinese), portiere: 7,5 milioni per la metà

Silvestre (Palermo), difensore:2 milioni prestito

Mudingayi (Bologna), centrocampista: 750mila euro prestito

Longo (Genoa), attaccante:5 milioni

Cassano (Milan), attaccante: 5 milioni

Pereira (Porto), difensore:10 milioni più bonus

Gargano (Napoli), centrocampista: 1,5 milioni prestito


TOTALE SESSIONE DI MERCATO: 55.75



CESSIONI

Pandev (Napoli), attaccante: 8 milioni (inserita nel bilancio chiuso al 30 giugno)

Lucio (Juventus), difensore: risoluzione

Forlan (Inter Porto Alegre), attaccante: risoluzione

Cordoba, difensore: fine contratto

Orlandoni, portiere: fine contratto

Poli (Sampdoria), centrocampista: fine prestito

Palombo (Sampdoria), centrocampista: fine prestito

Faraoni (Udinese), difensore: 1,5 milioni comproprietà

Kucka (Genoa), centrocampista: 3,5 milioni

Castaignos (Feyenoord), attaccante:6 milioni più bonus

Viviano (Palermo), portiere: 3 milioni

Pazzini (Milan), attaccante: 12,5 milioni

Longo (Espanyol), attaccante: prestito

Julio Cesar (Qpr), portiere: risoluzione

Maicon (Manchester City), difensore: 4 milioni più bonus


TOTALE SESSIONE DI MERCATO 38.5



Differenza: -17.25


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Eh. Avete speso molto di piu voi, delle cessioni, che noi. E' questa la differenza.


----------

